# DIRECTV2PC - Never received Serial Number...HELP



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

2 different pc's with 2 different email addresses...I still have not received a serial number...HELP!!!


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

Did you download the software they don't send the serial number until you actually start the download.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bjflynn04 said:


> Did you download the software they don't send the serial number until you actually *start* the download.


"Finish" downloading


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

had my email before it was fully downloaded.


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

bjflynn04 said:


> Did you download the software they don't send the serial number until you actually start the download.


Yes, started and finished the download. I finally got a serial number, but through my work email address. Maybe there is an issue with the domain name?


----------



## capegator (Sep 14, 2007)

Download completed. Asking me for username, company and serial number. I have not received an email as others have indicated is needed for entering a serial number. What is up with the username and company? I don't have a business account.


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

ccsoftball7 said:


> Yes, started and finished the download. I finally got a serial number, but through my work email address. Maybe there is an issue with the domain name?


Maybe the spam filters blocked it.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

capegator said:


> Download completed. Asking me for username, company and serial number. I have not received an email as others have indicated is needed for entering a serial number. What is up with the username and company? I don't have a business account.


I don't think you have to fill those in, I did put in my dbstalk login name but left the company as is, you could put "None" if you want to.


----------



## capegator (Sep 14, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> I don't think you have to fill those in, I did put in my dbstalk login name but left the company as is, you could put "None" if you want to.


It took about an hour, but I finally got an email from Cyberlink but the message was that I had exceeded the number of requests from my email address. It said I should download the file again using a different email address. This seems strange since I have already downloaded the program and just need to activate. Do I actually have to delete the program and download again? I have no idea why my email address has triggered this response.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

capegator said:


> I took about an hour, but I finally got an email from Cyberlink but the message was that I had exceeded the number of requests from my email address. It said I should download the file again using a different email address. This seems strange since I have already downloaded the program and just need to activate. Do I actually have to delete the program and download again? I have no idea why my email address has triggered this response.


Delete.. no, but download [again] yes. Each completed download triggers another email/serial number,


----------



## capegator (Sep 14, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Delete.. no, but download [again] yes. Each completed download triggers another email/serial number,


Thanks VOS.


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

bakers12 said:


> Maybe the spam filters blocked it.


No, my spam filter marks it as spam, but does not delete it. I never figured out why my "normal" email address didn't work.


----------

